# MK1 Passenger Side Mount for 1.8t Swap



## Herumfahren (Sep 17, 2004)

I was told the mounts from a rabbit diesel will work for the 3 mounts but for the 4th mount, the passenger side mount it has to be made for the 1.8t swap. I had heard there were directions or blueprints to make one. Or if anyone has one they would like to sell or could make me one I would really appreciate it. Any help?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MrDave (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: MK1 Passenger Side Mount for 1.8t Swap (Herumfahren)*









Link to PDF: link
































Or talk to FunkSoulKitty, and her 1.8T into a Scirocco:
Link

















My pics are for an ALH TDI, Kirsten's are for an AWP 1.8T.
Both are mk4/A4 engines.

-Dave
edit: sorry about the photo size.



_Modified by MrDave at 4:06 PM 5-9-2005_


----------



## Herumfahren (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: MK1 Passenger Side Mount for 1.8t Swap (MrDave)*

Thanks man I appreciate that!


----------



## deathhare (Mar 4, 2001)

*Re: MK1 Passenger Side Mount for 1.8t Swap (Herumfahren)*

Its important to say that if you have an AEB 1.8t then you can use the rabbit mounts all around. Which motor do you have??


----------



## Herumfahren (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: MK1 Passenger Side Mount for 1.8t Swap (deathhare)*

I have the AWP motor. I checked out FunkSoulKittys passenger side mount. It looks rather easy to make so I think that's what I'll have to do. Unless someone has one they wanna give up lol


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: MK1 Passenger Side Mount for 1.8t Swap (Herumfahren)*

This is the engine mount i made for my AUM coded 20v, It's the same block as an AWP. I was going to cut up the oiginal mount and add plates as the ones above, but in the end i made up a single new back plate and welded the loop onto that. I don't think it's better or worse than the other methods, but it's another option. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








It's also worth mentioning that you'll need to swap the stock tensioner for one from a 16v, and use a small spacer behind it so that' it's in exactly the right position. Then it's merely a case of triming the timing belt cover and your set! 










_Modified by polov8 at 10:56 PM 5-10-2005_


----------



## Herumfahren (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: MK1 Passenger Side Mount for 1.8t Swap (polov8)*

How do I know what angle to weld the hoop to the bracket? Because I'd imagine it would be much easier if it wasn't in the truck lol


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: MK1 Passenger Side Mount for 1.8t Swap (Herumfahren)*

Stock angle is 15 degrees http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Herumfahren (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: MK1 Passenger Side Mount for 1.8t Swap (polov8)*

Do you have another picture of your mount Polov8. Maybe more straight on, I'm just trying to compare.


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: MK1 Passenger Side Mount for 1.8t Swap (Herumfahren)*

Best pic i have of the mount straight on. It's all on the car now, so this is the best I've got. If you look closely, you'll se two extra holes in the back plate. These correspond to holes for the original 20v tensioner. The one close to the mount loop, towards the top left, is in the same place as the top left hole on the A1 mount, and is a good reference point for making the new one.


----------



## Herumfahren (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: MK1 Passenger Side Mount for 1.8t Swap (polov8)*

Yup, that picture is great. I just wanted a picture that showed the whole mount. I don't think this will be too hard to do. To the junkyard tomorrow to find the hoop, and caddy doors


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: MK1 Passenger Side Mount for 1.8t Swap (Herumfahren)*

If there are any installed pics you need, or whatever, just Im me. It's all installed now (see link in my sig) but if I can help out, i will http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Herumfahren (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: MK1 Passenger Side Mount for 1.8t Swap (polov8)*

Thanks man I appreciate it.


----------

